# Canned Food



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley has become a picky eater lately and will only eat his dry food if I mix some canned food in with the dry. 

Problem: he only likes the junk food! 

Last week I bought some Natural Balance and he wont even look at it. He took one lick and walked away. He just wont eat if I use the NB. 

So, I need some suggestions of healthy, good, canned food that I can use to mix with his dry. Any suggestions?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Michelle, if he eats a good dry food why worry about a canned food.
Do you leave the dry out so he can graze? 
That is all I would do.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni doesn't like the canned NB foods either. He does like Solid Gold canned that is in the gold color can. Not the others. 

It depends on what good ones you have available where you are. Take ones from the WDJ list and try them on him. Hopefully find 2-3 that he likes that you can rotate. If you don't have the Whole Dog Journal for January on canned foods read this. The article says kibble is never as good as canned food. It is only more convenient.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It isn't on the WDJ list but I've fed Party Animal all organic canned food with good results.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You could use the same brand of canned as your dry food: Natural Balance.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

You can also try other things besides canned foods. Try a little yogurt mixed with the dry, mashed banana, some cooked veggies mixed in, etc. These are often cheaper and more healthy than canned food (plus you never have to worry about running out since you tend to have some already in your house all the time)!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I feed my kids Merrick canned food at dinner time. They eat either:

Grammy's pot pie
Turducken
Smothered Comfort

They like them all. The Smothered Comfort is gravy and pieces of food with a large chunk of chicken in the middle. I take that piece of chicken and split it up with my fingers and divide it between all three dogs bowls. 

Yummy.  

They do eat the Natural Balance Duck and Potato small bite dry kibble too. I leave that out all the time.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley eats Natural Balance dry food and I do leave it out all time. Every now and then he will snack. But when DH and I sit down for dinner he knows his plate is coming with 1/2 canned 1/2 dry. I tried the Solid Gold tonight. He seemed to like it better than the NB canned, but still didnt eat nearly as much as he does with the Junk canned food. I guess I'll keep trying.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ugh, I went to visit my parents and took the fluffs with me. They had never had any of the junk canned foods before and my mom feeds her two Mighty Dog. These two got wind of it and went nuts. Both managed to snatch a bite before I could grab them up. My mom didn't give me any warning that she was going to feed her pups. Well for a while after they wouldn't even look at their normal food. I had to keep pushing it until they finally started again. Boogers! I don't know what it is about the junk stuff, but apparently it tastes great.


----------



## sm1964 (Feb 6, 2009)

After the melamine scare in the pet food from China, I did some extensive research on dog food. I found a nice raw meat with no bones, pureed veg or fruit and some canned INNOVA is very good. It's all natural and organic. No artificial colors or wheat gluten added.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I know how you feel. I tried every brand of dry food around.......I finally said forget it and found EVO canned and she LOVES it. it is much better than dry food as there are no fillers.....it only contains what they need!! She loves the venison flavor! She also seems to eat less on the canned. A can lasts a whole week!! I hope you find something your fur baby likes!!! I know it can get frustrating!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 9 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722804


> Ugh, I went to visit my parents and took the fluffs with me. They had never had any of the junk canned foods before and my mom feeds her two Mighty Dog. These two got wind of it and went nuts. Both managed to snatch a bite before I could grab them up. My mom didn't give me any warning that she was going to feed her pups. Well for a while after they wouldn't even look at their normal food. I had to keep pushing it until they finally started again. Boogers! I don't know what it is about the junk stuff, but apparently it tastes great.[/B]



Chrissy, It's called flavor enhancers...whatever that is. :biggrin: I can just "see" you grabbing the pups. I use to do the same with Star. For some reason he liked that junkie, artificial flavored, and colored crap too!  Fortunately he didn't get many opportunities to have it.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 9 2009, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723015


> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 9 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722804





> Ugh, I went to visit my parents and took the fluffs with me. They had never had any of the junk canned foods before and my mom feeds her two Mighty Dog. These two got wind of it and went nuts. Both managed to snatch a bite before I could grab them up. My mom didn't give me any warning that she was going to feed her pups. Well for a while after they wouldn't even look at their normal food. I had to keep pushing it until they finally started again. Boogers! I don't know what it is about the junk stuff, but apparently it tastes great.[/B]



Chrissy, It's called flavor enhancers...whatever that is. :biggrin: I can just "see" you grabbing the pups. I use to do the same with Star. For some reason he liked that junkie, artificial flavored, and colored crap too!  Fortunately he didn't get many opportunities to have it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's probably along the lines of fast food lol


----------

